
Code review best practices - curtis
http://glen.nu/ramblings/oncodereview.php
======
piotrkaminski
This is well written, even if the points it makes aren't novel. The underlying
thread is to keep your code reviews moving along quickly and a good tool can
help make the best use of your time. The article mentions Review Board, but I
humbly submit that [https://reviewable.io](https://reviewable.io) is perhaps
even better if you're using GitHub (disclosure: I built it).

